

Impact of January GPS glitch on US military slowly being revealed - bootload
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/aerospace/military/impact-of-january-gps-glitch-on-us-military-slowly-being-revealed

======
rdtsc
> "the Air Force initially blamed a contractor for defective software..."

Yes, blame it on unnamed pesky little contractors. US Air Force could not
possibly make any mistakes.

> Since GPS' inception, there has never been a breach of GPS.

What about those contractors messing things up? Some could have malicious
intentions. Today they make a mistake, tomorrow they make a mistake on
purpose, who knows,...

But seriously what does he mean by "breach" ? Does he mean jamming? Or does he
mean someone unauthorized using the higher accuracy signal? Or maybe someone
uploading unauthorized software onto the satellites? I guess it doesn't mean
anything, it is just PR hand waiving...

------
ajays
That would January ... 2010.

This article is from June 2010.

------
sundae79
Relevant:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightSquared#Spectrum_policy_is...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightSquared#Spectrum_policy_issues)

<http://www.saveourgps.org/>

